# I lost my rubber ball...



## jpmort (Jul 2, 2009)

I decided to clean up my over pressure valve, that comes out of my Gaggia Espresso pump, and I dismantled the screw and took out the spring and small rubber ball. After I cleaned it all up, I then managed to drop the ball between my floorboards, and I have not seen it since!! The valve is the T shaped brass unit screwed directly on the pump outlet.

Argghhh...

Does anyone have a small black rubber ball that they could send me? Failing that, I could buy as new valve, or use an old valve from someone?

I think this is the valve unit:

http://www.shop.partsguru.com/product.sc?categoryId=32&productId=1686

Thanks,

John


----------



## jpmort (Jul 2, 2009)

I think I should have made the title more serious... I think people are skipping my topic.


----------

